
Symbolic Regression, Genetic Programming or If Kepler Had R - nestorD
http://blog.ephorie.de/symbolic-regression-genetic-programming-or-if-kepler-had-r
======
verdverm
Prioritized Grammar Enumeration is a more efficient algo that Evo algo for
Symbolic Regression.

Code and papers

[https://github.com/verdverm/go-pge](https://github.com/verdverm/go-pge)

[https://github.com/verdverm/pypge](https://github.com/verdverm/pypge)

~~~
nestorD
The benchmarks seem to be limited to small functions, my big question would be
how does prioritized grammar enumeration scales to large problems (many
variables) compared to Grammatical evolution ?

